# 2LT Tracy Alger



## rv808 (Nov 10, 2007)

LT Alger and I were in the same platoon at OCS last year.  She will be missed
RIP. 

http://www.620wtmj.com/news/local/10995961.html


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 10, 2007)

RIP 2LT Alger, prayers out to your family and Brothers and Sisters.

Ral...so sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## tova (Nov 11, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 11, 2007)

RIP Lt. Alger. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of her unit, and to her family and friends back at home in Wisconsin. 

I am so sorry for your loss, rv, and hope you know that I am just a call away...


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear that, rv. She is a Wisconsin native, I see, and the Chicago Trib ran a short piece on her last week. A barrel racer, so she had to be pretty tough.

RIP.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Nov 11, 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 11, 2007)

May she rest in peace.

Sorry for your loss, Ral.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 11, 2007)

RIP


----------



## bicque (Nov 12, 2007)

Rest in Peace Lt. Alger.


----------

